# Winterizing



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally had to break down and put our OB away for the winter after one last camping trip last weekend. All went well, but have been unable to find/buy original scent "Bounce" dryer sheets to place throughout our TT. Seems there are many new scents out there. I know it has been stated here to use only the Original Scent Bounce - not April Fresh, or any other kind because they don't work. Has anybody tried anything else? I'd like to cover it ASAP but not before trying to discourage those four legged critters from making our OB their new winter home. Help and thanks!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After reading your question, I remembered a previous post from Sept. 2008 by one of our moderators NDJollyMon.
Here's his report on using Bounce Dryer Sheets:

Here's what I do....now. (after a previous experience with mice in the RV)

1. Crawled all over that trailer, and sealed EVERY gap I could find with expanding foam. (especially underneath)

2. Used steel wool or covers made to plug other holes, such as electric cord access, gaps around slide seals, furnace exhaust, etc)

3. Put several glue traps, and neck snappers inside the cabinets.

4. Put Decon boxes under the trailer on frame rails.

5. Scattered mothballs all over under the trailer on the ground.

6. Removed EVERY ounce of food that would attract them inside.

People will tell you they use dryer sheets because they repel mice. I can tell you firsthand...they don't work. I had mice living inside a drawer in my OUTBACK. They built their nest right next to the Bounce dryer sheets in the drawer. MICE MYTH BUSTED!
I had those sheets all over the trailer. The mice didn't chew them up and use them in the nest, but it sure didn't repel them either. People claim they use them and have never had mice...probably would not have had them anyway. Hey, maybe these hardy mice up here just like the fresh clean smell of the dryer sheets...I don't know. This is my experience, and my opinion. Your mileage may vary.

All I can say for sure is....DO WHATEVER YOU CAN to keep those suckers out of your trailer! WHAT A MESS they made! The smell! The damage! ARRRRRGH!

Link to thread


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Mice got in our previous trailer, and I don't care to go down that road again. I made covers for the refridge vents and placed moth balls in other possible problem areas. I guess I'll crawl under the trailer one more time, buy some more moth balls, Decon traps, keep my fingers crossed, and count the days until Spring.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't recommend the Decon boxes until AFTER you know you have mice. The grain in the bait actually acts as an attractant!! Like the peanut butter or cheese on a trap acts as an attractant, then the trap whacks 'em. 
We CLEAN, PLUG, and CLEAN SOMEMORE!! So far no mice! We do use the Bounce sheets (original scent is USUALLY available at Costco) I don't know that they work, but do keep it smelling good for spring, (or a sunny, cold, desperate day in mid february, to remind yourself, that spring WILL come) I also put ALL BEDDING, even the couch cushions and pillows in a couple of plastic totes for good measure. So far no mice!!
TTFN
Ember


----------

